# Today's clueless eBay seller award ..



## compur (Jul 26, 2009)

... goes to the seller of this "Silly Record" 

eBay (item 170363826625)

(The camera is really an Agfa *Billy* Record.) :lmao:


----------



## Phranquey (Jul 26, 2009)

"This camera has rare german words on it"

:lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 26, 2009)

Considering what it's been threw it is easy to understand it has become silly.

:lmao:


----------



## Actor (Jul 26, 2009)

How about this one?

#1 Seller Digital Grey Kard White Balance Gray Card 18% - eBay (item 380068283549 end time Aug-24-09 10:04:42 PDT)

He's not alone.  Apparently there are a lot of sellers on eBay who think a gray card is worth more than $5.


----------



## ann (Jul 26, 2009)

well then look at this from b&h

Kodak | Gray Cards | 1903061 | B&H Photo Video


----------



## KmH (Jul 26, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Considering what it's been threw it is easy to understand it has become silly.
> 
> :lmao:


Ya, how about berlin. Talk about 'creative' writing.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 27, 2009)

KmH said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Considering what it's been threw it is easy to understand it has become silly.
> ...




Sorry, I don't know what you mean. What about Berlin?


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 27, 2009)

ann said:


> well then look at this from b&h
> 
> Kodak | Gray Cards | 1903061 | B&H Photo Video


 

better be big enough to use for a backdrop too lol


----------



## Proteus617 (Jul 27, 2009)

How about a $98.00 Hawkeye Flash from Hollywood Camera.   Ebay Item 290334509108.  "Beautiful 30s Bakelite Camera".  Actually, that one was manufactured in '53, and it's still only worth 3 bucks.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 27, 2009)

compur said:


> ... goes to the seller of this "Silly Record"
> 
> eBay (item 170363826625)
> 
> (The camera is really an Agfa *Billy* Record.) :lmao:



Just for sh!ts and grins I sent the seller the following info:

_"As a collector, the Silly Record can fetch over $500 a piece, especially since it's made from a special alloy. Only a few cameras were made from this alloy by AGFA. I would also require heavy insurance for this rare camera. It's unusual to be found with German words on it. I have one in good shape and another one with Japanese words on it but in bad shape. Good luck."
_

Let's watch...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep...  Totally clueless. I got an answer:


_"oh really? thanks a lot! um sorry i just got stuff from my grandpas trunk and he said it was ok. i doubt people will bid on it if its 500"_

Oh Lordy, Lordy...


----------



## ann (Jul 28, 2009)

well, then there is the classic , for sale photo enlarging paper, with the paper spread out in a fan like position.


----------



## Phranquey (Jul 28, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > ... goes to the seller of this "Silly Record"
> ...


 


Mitica100 said:


> Yep... Totally clueless. I got an answer:
> 
> 
> _"oh really? thanks a lot! um sorry i just got stuff from my grandpas trunk and he said it was ok. i doubt people will bid on it if its 500"_
> ...


 
  That was good...

My luck I'd try something like that, and it would be a member of TPF.  I can see the post now...."You'd never believe what this asshat sent me...."


----------

